# [SOLVED] Necessario downgrade glibc

## spillo

Salve, la mia gentoo se tento -aDNuv world tenta sempre di portare glibc alla versione 2.12.2, impedendomi così di proseguire.

Io ho installato la versione 2.13-r4, sto provando di installare manualmente i pacchetti che portage ritiene dipendano dalla vecchia versione di glibc e si installano senza problemi, ma di questo passo non finirò mai...

Ovviamente ho provato anche ad inserire in package.mask il pacchetto, ma senza il successo desiderato. Come posso impedire che si comporti così? Vi lascio qulche info sul mio sistema, spero sappiate aiutarmi!

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 09 Oct 2011 17:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -mssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa amd64 apache2 avahi berkdb bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emerald evo extras fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gdm gdu gif glibc-omitf gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg libnotify lm_sensor mad midi mmx modules mudflap mysql nautilus ncurses nfs nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre php png policykit pppd readline scanner session sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode v4l2 vorbis wma xcb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## ago

```
echo "=sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## spillo

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "=sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Avevo già provato anche quello, ma nada!

In compenso or ora ho risolto: il pacchetto che rompeva e che, in conclusione, non si installava affatto senza la vecchia versione di glibc era package/sys-apps/busybox-1.17.4, che tentava di aggiornarsi alla 1.19.0. Ho messo in package.mask tutte le versioni superiori all'attuale ed ora posso finalmente aggiornare in pace. Dopo vedrò come aggiornare busybox, per ora il problema principale l'ho risolto  :Smile: 

----------

